# Synthetine - syntheselen combination stack - dosage?



## lke45 (May 3, 2011)

Would it be possible to stack them together in a IM shot?

And what dosage when mixing synthetine and syntheselen in one shot? 

I read lots of reviews on those two fat burners and I know they are working  good together but still confused as some are using synthetine sq and syntheselen Im. So I  couldn’t find the usage recommendation  except when taken separately. 

Hope to get the wise answer I


----------



## J4CKT (May 5, 2011)

The dosing is the same for each product. 1ml per 55lbs of bodyweight for each product.

As they are both water based you can mix them in the one syringe with no issues.


----------



## lke45 (May 6, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> The dosing is the same for each product. 1ml per 55lbs of bodyweight for each product.
> 
> As they are both water based you can mix them in the one syringe with no issues.



Wow, that's a lot of injecting for one go.


----------



## jamie90 (May 6, 2011)

Wow, quite impressed. I used the search engine and found a lot of interesting testimonies on this powerful stack, so I am thinking to give it a try too. Hope it will help me  to get rid fast all the fat accumulated during the  winter.


----------



## K1 (May 7, 2011)

jamie90 said:


> Wow, quite impressed. I used the search engine and found a lot of interesting testimonies on this powerful stack, so I am thinking to give it a try too. Hope it will help me  to get rid fast all the fat accumulated during the  winter.




Two Excellent products from a Great company!! I've had friends use this combination, with awesome results!!


----------



## hiphop (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump.They are making the difference indded. Two great products to run on and off cycle.


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 28, 2011)

jamie90 said:


> Wow, quite impressed. I used the search engine and found a lot of interesting testimonies on this powerful stack, so I am thinking to give it a try too. Hope it will help me  to get rid fast all the fat accumulated during the  winter.



Great products, from a great company!


----------



## jamie90 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm on the second week of using the combination and it's working wonders. Same feeling as  on clen, you're loosing fat even when you watch tv.


----------



## K1 (Aug 7, 2011)

jamie90 said:


> I'm on the second week of using the combination and it's working wonders. Same feeling as  on clen, you're loosing fat even when you watch tv.



Keep us posted on your results.....


----------



## jamie90 (Aug 7, 2011)

After nearly a month all I can say is it was worth every cent. I'll probably not have to continue the cycle for more than a month and a half. At the moment my body fat is down 5% since I started using those two products.


----------



## K1 (Aug 7, 2011)

jamie90 said:


> After nearly a month all I can say is it was worth every cent. I'll probably not have to continue the cycle for more than a month and a half. At the moment my body fat is down 5% since I started using those two products.



Excellent results...Any before and after pics you could share?


----------

